# Viagra is king!



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

For those who have partners who suffer from ED..Viagra is the only medication that has worked on my partner.My partner is 40 years old, fit and healthy.

In seven months he has tried St Johns Wort, Prelox, testosterone tablets as well as been seeing a sex therapist...We just resorted to the odd foreplay.We once almost had PIV sex but he couldn't maintain it. Both of us have been very very frustrated over this

He then tried Viagra last night for the first time (50mg) and wow!! The stuff is a miracle. Even when he became slightly nervous, his erection would flag slightly but then become very hard within seconds. Nothiong was gonna stop his erection!

And he is not suffering from any side effects today.

I wish we had tried Viagra first!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

bonerific!


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Yay!! So happy for you both


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

hibiscus said:


> For those who have partners who suffer from ED..Viagra is the only medication that has worked on my partner.My partner is 40 years old, fit and healthy.
> 
> In seven months he has tried St Johns Wort, Prelox, testosterone tablets as well as been seeing a sex therapist...We just resorted to the odd foreplay.We once almost had PIV sex but he couldn't maintain it. Both of us have been very very frustrated over this
> 
> ...


He's tried Cialis as well?

I would couple plenty of successful sexual engagements coupled with the ED med and attempt to bridge completely off of them in 6 months to a year. Many of the males ED is caused by mental feedback loops, and lack or slight of confidence which cause the reality of no erection!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

so is insurance paying for it?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Another cool part is that sometimes, the effects last more than 24 hours...so the next night can be bonerific, too.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I can see it now. I'm in the mood "viagra" and hard for hours straight.....my wife would say, get that thing away from me at that point......

Cost?


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

treyvion said:


> He's tried Cialis as well?
> 
> I would couple plenty of successful sexual engagements coupled with the ED med and attempt to bridge completely off of them in 6 months to a year. Many of the males ED is caused by mental feedback loops, and lack or slight of confidence which cause the reality of no erection!


No he hasn't tried Cialis as yet. 

Now that I have had a taste of fullblown sex again I want more!!! But I am going to have to be patient and follow his pace...so long as it isn't another five weeks


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> so is insurance paying for it?


I live in the UK and Viagra isn't free. It costs £7.00 ( $11.00) per 100g tab. Very expensive


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Another cool part is that sometimes, the effects last more than 24 hours...so the next night can be bonerific, too.


Unfortunately not. Viagra only stays in the system for four hours. I think Cialis lasts a lot longer


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> I can see it now. I'm in the mood "viagra" and hard for hours straight.....my wife would say, get that thing away from me at that point......
> 
> Cost?


Ditto on that. 

I've told her before I wanted to try viagra. "are you crazy.

I even said eventually I may need it we are getting older. I think she can't wait until I loose my drive.


----------



## 4thand11 (May 20, 2013)

I was thinking of trying this (I am 43) and while I don't have ED I feel like it doesn't get as "hard" as it used to.. like now and then I'll get a great one like the good old days - but other times it's like the gun isn't quite completely loaded, so to speak.

However I must admit I get a little nervous about trying it, especially that part in the commercial where they say "if your erection last more than 4 hours go to the emergency room" etc.!

Also I know this is stupid but my regular doc is a woman and I feel dumb asking about it...


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Can you split the tablets in half to save money? It might do just as well as a full tablet. Worth a try.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's my experience with Viagra...

When I first became sexually active with my new wife (after years of a near sexless first marriage) I had a time or two when I lost an erection. As most men can attest once you start to lose it and then think about and try not to, then you're just done.

I went to the Dr. and got a sample. He advised me to try just a half or even quarter tablet first and see what happened. Well, I tried a quarter tablet and for the next four hours all I had to do was look wrong at it and it would be instant and perpetual boner. Although I could perform well, it just felt totally unnatural. And, the effects, though not as strong, lasted for at least 24 hours.

From experimentation, I found that I could take just a tiny chunk of a table and my body would react pretty much normally for that evening and even the next day. I probably don't need it at all, but taking it is a great confidence boost that likely has more to do with it than the actual medication.

I still use the medicine one tiny chunk at a time and not necessarily every day. One pill will last me at least a dozen doses or more and my last prescription of four tablets lasted 5 months. 

Like I said, I probably don't really need it. But, having the medicine around I never have to worry about performance, even when I have sex for days in a row or long adventurous sessions. Incredibly freeing to have that confidence.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Viagra works great, and like Nature Dave, if I use it I use half a tablet (basically 25 mg). 

I am very healthy and dont really have problems. I only use it for special occasions, when sex is mandatory and I don't want to worry about it.

I do worry though about something else. I have heard about people developing a tolerance to it, which is why I would not want to take cialis, because Cialis is a low-dose in your body all day long. I could be totally wrong on how this happens, but I worry.

I read an article by a male porn star, who said the tolerance to Viagra become so bad that eventually no matter how many of the pills he took, they didn't work. At that point, the only thing he could do is INJECT the drug with a needle directly (and one guess where he had to inject it!!). Ouch!!! But keep in mind, he was popping them on a daily basis, because it was his job.

Oh, and BTW, generic Viagra costs next to nothing in 3rd world countries. That's why you can buy it online so much cheaper. But you have to be careful, because there are a lot of counterfeits out there.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

hibiscus said:


> I live in the UK and Viagra isn't free. It costs £7.00 ( $11.00) per 100g tab. Very expensive


cheaper than a 3D movie and more fun


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

4thand11 said:


> I was thinking of trying this (I am 43) and while I don't have ED I feel like it doesn't get as "hard" as it used to.. like now and then I'll get a great one like the good old days - but other times it's like the gun isn't quite completely loaded, so to speak.
> 
> However I must admit I get a little nervous about trying it, especially that part in the commercial where they say "if your erection last more than 4 hours go to the emergency room" etc.!
> 
> Also I know this is stupid but my regular doc is a woman and I feel dumb asking about it...


I have been told that you only get an erection if the penis is physically stimulated? I don't think you get an instant erection as soon as you take a tablet.

I still had to use my hands to stimulate my partner.He wasn't instantly erect as soon as we went to bed together. But Once he became hard then it stayed that way till he orgasmed.


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

Trickster said:


> Ditto on that.
> 
> I've told her before I wanted to try viagra. "are you crazy.
> 
> I even said eventually I may need it we are getting older. I think she can't wait until I loose my drive.



All you men are screaming that you are not getting enough sex from your women and here I am gasping for it from my man and he cant satisfy me.
My libido has hit the roof since turning 40 and I have ended up being with a man who has a low sex drive. 

Life eh!


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

norajane said:


> Can you split the tablets in half to save money? It might do just as well as a full tablet. Worth a try.


He only took half the tablet. He says he will just try a quarter next time

Cant wait


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Good grief people. Viagra and Cialis and some others are drugs just like any other med your doc may prescribe. They come in various strengths and what works for one person may not work at all for someone else. They can have side effects for some no different than any other medication. Taking them in combination with certain other drugs can be bad. Just like any other medication. 

You can learn all about these ED drugs from reputable sites online or, heaven forbid, talk to your health professional. Or you can spend your time online reading a bunch of one-off experiences of people which may be entertaining but have no relationship whatsoever to you and your situation. 

I went to my doc. He checked me over, checked what other meds I was taking, and gave me a trial of several different types at various strengths. I found one I and my wife liked best. I got one prescription and now I buy them cheap via the Internet. My wife and I have a satisfying and active sex life.

And I am not going to tell you exactly what I take in what strength with what frequency. What works for me may not work at all for the next guy. Had a need. Sought advice from a professional as well as educating myself from referenced, reliable sources and made an informed decision. It ain't black magic or rocket science.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

hibiscus said:


> I live in the UK and Viagra isn't free. It costs £7.00 ( $11.00) per 100g tab. Very expensive


I've spent dozens of dollars at once for dinner and drinks, so 11$ is kinda cheap!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

alphaomega said:


> I've spent dozens of dollars at once for dinner and drinks, so 11$ is kinda cheap!












Its all about perspective. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I see a business opportunity here 

Viagra goes off patent in another year or two. Hang in there...


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

hibiscus said:


> All you men are screaming that you are not getting enough sex from your women and here I am gasping for it from my man and he cant satisfy me.
> My libido has hit the roof since turning 40 and I have ended up being with a man who has a low sex drive.
> 
> Life eh!


I am pretty sure my wife at 46 has reached menopause. I was hoping that her drive would increase when that happened. I don't know what possessed me to think that would happen. Her already low drive decreased even more.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, I wish it was $11 a tablet! Not sure what pharmacy you're getting that at! The last year or so, I've seen prices through CVS creep up to almost $30 for a 100mg tablet! I was spending $300 a month on boner pills (10 pills a month).

Where it became a real issue, is the W would sext me during the day, and I'd think..."oh, okay, better take a pill". I'd get home, and she'd be out of the mood or asleep. Not a huge deal at all, in and of itself, because we have a ton of sex, but DAMMIT...I just "flushed" $15 down the drain taking a pill that wasn't "used"!!!!" It created a little anxiety to be "wasting" money in that fashion.

I won't say where here (do your research or PM me), but there are reputable online pharmacies where you can get generic viagra. I had waited viagra's patent out that was supposed to expire last year, but they pulled some schenanagins, and got their patent extended for another 10 years (or some ridiculous garbage). I'd had enough, and went looking for generics. I can tell you I'm much happier now spending $20 a month instead of $300 for the EXACT SAME THING. I spent about $260 dollars and obtained a year's supply (120, 100mg pills), for what would have cost well over $3k at the pharmacy. Screw Pfizer and their never ending patent. 

Rant aside, it is a good drug. I've been using for well over 10 years now, and have not noticed any tolerance to it. A quarter or half a pill still does exactly the same thing it did 10 years ago.

For me, cialis is "okay". It does last a few days, but the effects are not quite as good. It does allow for more spontenaety, but if all is not "just right", it doesn't come through the way viagra does...at least for me. I know you're not supposed to do it (and I would caution to do so at your own risk), but a blending of the two works phenominally. Half a cialis on Thursday at bed time, and a quarter viagra when "things are gonna happen", and I've been golden...for years, with that method.


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone know a good online source they can recommend? I want to try it in the future but, the online ads seem sketchy to me.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Here are some hard details (ok don't laugh) about the patent...

http://www.accessrx.com/research/viagra-patent-expires/

Interesting move by Pfizer. Also read the book about a sales rep who sold Viagra, quite funny.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Glad things are looking UP for you. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

4thand11 said:


> I was thinking of trying this (I am 43) and while I don't have ED *I feel like it doesn't get as "hard" as it used to.. like now and then I'll get a great one like the good old days - but other times it's like the gun isn't quite completely loaded, so to speak.*
> 
> However I must admit I get a little nervous about trying it, especially that part in the commercial where they say "if your erection last more than 4 hours go to the emergency room" etc.!
> 
> Also I know this is stupid but my regular doc is a woman and I feel dumb asking about it...


Some thoughts...given our situation... The gun not being fully loaded...yeah..my husband too-- this was hit or miss...mornings were best... then I gave him some "performance pressure" ..on top of that...

My husband was 45 when he got some Viagra..we learned his Testosterone was not as high as the majority of other men in his age group... Now granted, I was killing him with sex.. I wanted it every single day -even more if it was possible.. so Viagra ...I was praising that stuff... his attitude was, so long as he can get it up, he wanted to use it. Love that man! 

Neither of us like to pop pills, we are big into spitting things...50mg was too strong...IRON...and bad stuffy nose..plus this deterred his release a bit too (so he noticed).....so I'd split a 50mg into 3's....call them "slithers"..Hey, that still worked !! ...don't be afraid to cut them down...

Get some samples from your Doc, you are of age...ask your wife to ask if you are embarrassed...Oh they HEAR and see it all ! 

One wonderful thing is...you don't get physically addicted to this stuff...you just use it when you need it. 

He hasn't taken any in almost a year now...we're hanging on to the pills hoping they don't loose all their potency ...as he'll surely need more in the future.. 

Happy to live today !


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Robin Williams Viagra Skit - YouTube


----------



## JoeJ (Oct 16, 2013)

Just curious -- have you investigated why this is happening? You said your husband is only 40 and is physically in good shape. Has he had a complete physical to rule out medical problems? You said you saw a sex therapist, but what about a "regular" therapist?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I prefer Viagra over Cialis, hands down. I get an amazing rod from that little blue pill and coupled with my testosterone replacement therapy, I'm like a steam pipe on both. 

Not sure why, but Cialis didn't give me much improvement over not taking anything that night.


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

update:
I wrote that post about four months ago. We have regular sex ( about once a week which I am happy with) and he doesn't always take Viagra ( erection is three quarters erect).If he does then he only has a quarter of the pill.

Still works with that little amount.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

The pill which did the most for me was Levitra, but I am different, it wasn't enough either


----------

